# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سه سوال در مورد ترمیم معدل

## Janvaljan

سلام.
دوستان تو ایین نامه ترمیم معدل اومده داوطلب فقط در همان منطقه اموزشی که دیپلم گرفته اجازه ثبت نام برای ترمیم معدل را دارد.
منظور از منطقه طبق مناطق کنکور یعنی منطقه ۱ و ۲ و ۳ کشور یا منطقه مربوط میشه به اداره اموزش پرورش هر شهر ؟
من مشهد دیپلم گرفتم الان تهرانم. پس نمیتونم تهران ثبت نام کنم باید برم مشهد ثبت نام کنم؟
من اگر ترمیم  معدل ریاضی شرکت کنم میتونم برای کنکور تجربی ازش استفاده کنم یا فقط برای کنکور ریاضی ؟

----------


## sandbad

سلام
شما فقط در همان منطقه آموزشی خودتان موظف به ثبت نام هستید منظور از مناطق اموزشی فقط خود شهر نیست بلکه مناطق سه گانه 1 و 2 و 3 هست
چون تهران همانند مشهد یک منطقه آموزشی بشمار می آیند پس شما میتونید در تهران هم ثبت نام کنید چون مشهد و تهران هردو منطقه 1هستند.

در رابطه با دیپلم،  شما همان موظف به  شرکت در ترمیم معدلی هستید که رشته تحصیلی شما در دبیرستان بوده یعنی اگر دیپلم ریاضی بودید باید همان دیپلم ریاضی شرکت کنید و پس از ترمیم معدل بله میتوانید در هر رشته ای در کنکور اعم از تجربی یا انسانی کنید.

----------

